# HID or NOT



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

I am looking to get an HID kit for my 2.5 altima BUT from what i have seen and heard it doesnt look too good if you dont have projectors and hurts other peoples eyes...
i wanted green since not too many ppl have it ...b a little unique.


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

if u get 8k or higher it shouldnt hurt people's eyes since it gets darker color as it goes up, i have 8k HIDs on my car and they're fine...do what u want but dont get green...its not that it wont be unique, but people dont use green for a reason...


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

well im glad someone finally responded but i just got 6000k hopefully this doesnt hurt anyones eyes too but thanks


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

ya i had 6k before i changed em to 8k...well actually i thought i got 6k but after installing em i realized that the retard that sold em to me gave me one 6k and one 8k...so i went back had some fun bitch slappin the retard n got a set of 8ks which i thought looked better...


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

lol dam tht sucks i havnt had a chance to do any bich slappin in a while lol but how did the 6k look im not trying to have ppl flashing hi beems at me all the dam time thanks though


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

they're not crazy bright but theyre not too bright either, the 6k looked good, it was a crystal white which looked good but i liked the 8k since its a cool blue...so ya 6k looks good ull like it.


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

thanx for the info man i'll post som pics up once i install them.


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

well i got 6000k and had trouble installing it the back dust caps are still off im trying to make a perfect sized hole in it but im scared it might break, but the 6k look a bit like 8k they look gorgeous though...how long are these supposed to last?


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

i dremeled a hole in the dust cap, it shouldnt break its pretty thick plastic...i dont really know how long theyll last...they shouldnt go out quick...just make sure you dont touch the bulb...right now im working on a projector retrofit on the stock headlights...i have aftermaket black housing headlights on my car now with the 8k HIDs...i painted the stock headlight's refectors and turn signal lenses all black...it looks pretty siick...ima paint the reflectors black too once i get the projectors on there then ill put those headlights back on my car n take off the black ones...ima go to a slvage yard 2maro and see wat kinda projectors i can get...ima do low and hi-beams...really excited...ill post pics wen im done


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

well i touched the shiiit out the bulb since i was getting frustrated and kept making stupid mistakes...(blew some fuses)... but i wiped them down real good with a cotton towel b4 i put them in and when i started to drill the hole the shavings went inside the headlight not too much but some how cani get that out. maybe when your done with retrofitting yours you can do mine i dont mind spending a little dough since tht is wats going to b needed.


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

i got shavings n the headlight too...opened em up this weekend n cleaned em out


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

it was a biiitch....took me all day to do


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

well now i have the check engine light on...getting frustrated....could it be the lights or is it that my next oil change was due at 32,494 and im at 35000.


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

well now i have the check engine light on...getting frustrated....could it be the lights or is it that my next oil change was due at 32,494 and im at 35000.


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

i got fog in one of my headlights i dnt no wtf to do now its going to turn into water eventually!! how to di get rid of it. its in the inside of the headlight......im screwed....i dont want to take the headlight apart.


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

you can check the error message for ur CEL by counting the flashes, you can match the 4 digit number you get to an error message online...i dont have the link, just google it.......as for the fogging problem with ur headlights...you probably cut the hole on the dust cap too big, and ur not getting an air tight seal....all you can do is wait for the fog to go away, or try to reach into the light with something and clean it off(i dunno bout that one) and then smear some silicone around the boot where the hid wires come out of the dust cap....that should give you a perfect seal...it shouldnt happen again


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

thanx i think that silicone thing will work BUT suppose i want to take the silicone off of the plastic for when i replace my bulbs then what...


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

when you wanna change the bulb ull just have to heat up the silicone with a heat gun and it should come apart.


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

i dried up the fog with a blow drier but after it was gone i sealed the hole up with silicone and 2hrs later i got fog back again....wtf to do now im going nuts.


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

well...im assuming you have the rubber seal around the dustcap(on the inside)....besides that i have no idea why it would fog up....the only other thing you can do is take it off and re-seal the lens, which is a bitch to do...but i dont even know if that couldve been affected by you installing the HIDs


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

yes i have the rubber seal around it i have no clue why either.....i wonder if i just replace the hole dam piece with a new one but it be nice just to fix it so i dont got to take the bumper off again...


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

lmaoo..funny enough, i washed my car today and my passenger side headlight fogged up too...im just gonna leave it alone...it went away already...i was driving it in the rain all day friday and nothing happened...i dont get why it would happen today


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

i think it has to do with how we installed the HID kit.....my fog comes and it goes...but the passenger side is perfect.


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

i dunno if it comes back again im gonna just leave it alone till i finish the projector retrofits im doing...then ill just replace the ones i have now with the projectors...i havent had too much time to work on the projectors for a while but im gonna start full time next week so i can finish


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

make some projectors for me while your at it lol but for real im looking for someone to make some projectors for me ...throw me some reasonable numbers and we'll talk from there


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

lemme finish mine first loll...if it's successfull then maybe we can work somethin out...


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

when your done post some pics


----------



## liljohnny (May 25, 2006)

Here's how mine turned out...







[/IMG]







[/IMG]
John


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

wow no words to describe looks gorgeous...dam i want those ....real nice man


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

u do those urself liljohnny?


----------



## liljohnny (May 25, 2006)

roadkill2_0 said:


> u do those urself liljohnny?


Yup...:fluffy:

john


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

they look real nice...im working on a dual projector retrofitright now.....what kind of projectors did u use?


----------



## liljohnny (May 25, 2006)

roadkill2_0 said:


> they look real nice...im working on a dual projector retrofitright now.....what kind of projectors did u use?


Valeo D2S's from an Audi A4, they're not bad but I want better. that's why I'm starting a second set with TSX's that should perform considerably better. pretty ambitious to be trying a dual set up. I did consider it once but I couldn't justify the cost for the few times I use my highs but gl with yours. If you need any advice, I'd be happy to share the little knowledge I have with other members...

John


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

well if you decide to sell your current lights let me know ..throw me some digits and we can go from there.


----------



## liljohnny (May 25, 2006)

moremoney said:


> i got fog in one of my headlights i dnt no wtf to do now its going to turn into water eventually!! how to di get rid of it. its in the inside of the headlight......im screwed....i dont want to take the headlight apart.





moremoney said:


> well if you decide to sell your current lights let me know ..throw me some digits and we can go from there.


Ya, I'll probably sell them in the spring when I get this second set done. I'd be looking at ~ $350 for these...

John


----------

